# Fixing central heating/ Connecting stove



## clonman (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, I've got a house here with a closed system central heating on a oil boiler. The house is two stories with an attic. Two questions:
1) One of the upstairs radiators is fed by the pipes which go up into the attic and then back down to the radiator. This radiator is not going hot when the heating is on. I'm assuming it's an airlock in the pipes up in the attic. Would putting vents on the pipes up in the attic solve the problem? or do the pipes need to be moved? would increasing the pressure on the system a bit help to drive the water up and over?

2)There is a range stove in the house with a back boiler which they want to connect up to the system to use the existing pumps. The idea is to split a nearby return pipe so that it runs through the stove and then back to the return of the boiler and then distributed out thus. Can anyone foresee any problems with this idea? Other than a vent on the pipes near/above the back boiler are there any other valves that should be put in place?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

House plumber will be along shortly with a pipe diagram of what you need to do.:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Your whole issue to me is your piping is under sized. If you go two houses to the left and tie into their system and MAKE SURE you run it through the house directly next door so you're catching your house last, you'll be ok. No vents will be needed this way and you can hit that stove too. For supporting the pipes going from house to house you can use sky hooks. You can find sky hooks at your local big box store. I would recommend using 1/4 copper. That will increase your pressure. I really hope I answered your question as I do enjoy helping out.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Geothermal and solar powered heating all in one design. :laughing:

Love it. Your the best House. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

HP, what's the scale of that drawing ?

:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nts



bayside500 said:


> hp, what's the scale of that drawing ?
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

you can bake bread with that set up. breid....................:rockon:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*house*

when i do my place i'm going to have you do the prints. you da man. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Them sky hooks are the best thing invented since sliced bread...:thumbup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

.......and so it continues.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Was wondering if the DIY thingy was going to be posted


----------

